# Charles Daly 28ga, did I make a mistake?



## zaconb (Feb 5, 2004)

I have been looking for a 28ga SxS for a while and stumbled across a Charles Daly Field Hunter II new for 800.00! Then I started hearing bad things about CD, their guns.... I will be using this gun for early grouse/woodcock hunting not more than 10 times a year; my question is did I make a mistake? Should I get rid of it before I put a shell through it?


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Sounds like a great buy/price for that 28ga SxS. Don't no where it's made.
I know CD's guns are made by CD. Usually they were made in Japan and imported here, so it should be well made. I know Winchester and
Browning now have many of their guns made in Japan.

What's the gun look like? Engraved? Length? Changable Chokes?
Pistol grip stock or English style?

The Charles Daly name has been around since the 1800's.
So it has a long sporting goods history.

I would definely take it out and shoot/hunt with it. If you end up not
liking it (and it's still 99% NRA) someone will buy it.
:wink:


----------



## zaconb (Feb 5, 2004)

It's a sweet little thing just under 6lbs, Case hardened receiver (at least has that look) 26in bbl, single selective trigger, vent rib, fixed ic/mod with extractors. Like I said I have been looking for an sxs or o/u 28ga for a while and could not find one at a reasonable price for the "big Guys" then I found this one. I'm going to try to shoot it this weekend! :beer:


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Good morning,

Please post a detailed Field Test here after your outing.

I'd be interested on how it went.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Have heard of plenty of problems with their cheap autoloaders but the SxSs are nice from everything I have been told.

Hope its a killer for ya.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

If its a double trigger gun it will probably be a real good gun, if its single selective trigger sell it.


----------



## zaconb (Feb 5, 2004)

Put 100 rounds through this little gun and all is well! Actually it is a sweet little thing. I purchased a case of the golden pheasant loads from Cabelas. The loads are "speedy" and this gun hits where I'm looking, couldn't be happier! 
Thanks for all the input!
cheers :beer:


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks for the report and keep us updated of your adventures with this gun.

Sound like a real neat SxS.

Good luck hunting.


----------

